

Andbrand: a startup's beginning - CSenn
http://www.andbrand.co/blog/the-beginning

======
techmatters
* Run a spell check over your blog entry. One or two are acceptable but there were so many that it detracted from what you were trying to say.

* I didn't understand what the product will do for me (as a product provider) and how I can use this to increase the number of people who buy my goods.

~~~
CSenn
Thanks for the tip with the typos, I wrote it with jade and need to use a
spell checker. Very unprofessional.

andbrand is about letting people share how they feel about products in an
extremely natural way. If you produce a quality product that people genuinely
like, then andbrand should make you look extremely good. Other people will see
your product through an organic search process, allowing you to market for
free.

------
jesusmichael
I'm a little confused by your app/product. You say every person experiences a
product differently, so how can you catch the essence of that experience in a
tweet? While I agree that the current state of reviews, bites. I think
filtering for content and context is key..

